# Do you need to use CO2 to have live plants?



## rollinkansas (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a tiny Fluval Edge tank I wanted to plant and use for a pair of killifish. I see CO2 mentioned all over the place here, but is it entirely necessary to have a CO2 system for just a few plants in a tank this small (6.6) gallons?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

No, it is not a must to get good plant growth. Obviously, it will dramatically improve your plant growth, along with the right lighting. However... It is not necessary. I myself only use Seachem's Excel, which is an alternative to CO2. In my opinion, its not as good, but the most cost effective option (within my budget) i have for a 75 gallon. That would also be a good choice for you.

Or... you could go the route, especially with a tank that size, of DIY Co2. There are numerous articles all over this site about diy, and with a tank that small, it wouldn't be a bad idea if you wanted Co2. It is muchhhh cheaper for a tank that size, but for larger tanks, its more cost effective to buy pressurized co2 in the long run. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

No, no, no.

You can grow many plants without CO2 or any carbon supplement. I have many planted tanks with no supplemental CO2 or carbon (excel).

The key will be the level of lighting (not too much, not too little), and plant selection. Many of the most commonly found plants will grow with low light and no CO2. Try anubias, java fern, java moss, cryptocorynes.

Check out the El Natural forum for tons of information on low cost, low maintenance, planted tanks. Diane Walstad also wrote a book about this type of 'natural' aquarium that is full of great info.


----------



## rollinkansas (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the reply. Anubias, and utrics, and simple plants were what I was looking for. I have kept reef tanks, and keep orchids, but havent ventured into the freshwater plants yet.

And also, they told me at the fish place I could grow these simple plants in just straight black gravel? They said I could obviously add things to make it better for the plants, but they werent necessary either. Is this true as well that I can get away with just straight black gravel?


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

"Straight black gravel" is what I use. It's probably not as effective as some of the ADA type gear, but it does the job. Just look for a grain size around 1-2mm, this will give plenty of purchase for the roots and allow them to "breathe" also...


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

I too use "black gravel" and its actually black. Just the standard petsmart stuff. If i had had someone tell me this before, i would've gotten some seachem fluorite i believe it is, its about the same price as petsmart gravel, and it can go right under the black gravel. It's essentially a good bacteria and root sponge that helps the roots grow better.


----------

